# I finally got my first horse!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty mare, congrats!! Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a stunning mare! Congrats!!! Hope y'all have many good rides together.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That last picture is one for the books  keep that!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!  Lovely photos!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum! 

Congratulations on getting your first horse! 
Be sure to post more photos of your lovely mare once you get her home. We love pictures!


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

She beautiful! How tall is she? A friend of mines got a mare that looks like her twin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Awwhh thanks y'all for the replies, I think she's prefect myself! I will definitely post more photos, I can't wait to see the progress I make and the bond I form with her!

LynxLover - She's 16 hands high


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's my favorite color ever! 

Her face looks very Arab/dainty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Gorgeous horse love her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats can't wait for picture updates!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! She is gorgeous


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful mare! My advice is work from the ground up. lol lol I just got my first horse in January and my horse was green so its been a trip so far lol But by the training you said she has I think all you'll have to do is get to know each other and you'll be great!  And idk if she's like most appaloosas(using their weight to push thru everything including you!) I would def be stern with her. Not abusive just so she knows your the leader and to follow you. My horse is not an app but she acts like one so this is just from my experience so I hope this helps atleast a lil bit!!! and again CONGRATS!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful horse, congrats!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She really is beautiful!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

How exciting, and welcome to the Forum! I'll never forget as long as I live the feeling I had when I became Star's owner, (my first horse!) Enjoy her! She's beautiful


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

She's a gorgeous girl! Congrats!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

shes beautiful! can't wait to see more pictures! Congrats on your first horse! with my gelding when he first came I spent a week in the indoor arena and the barn just letting him check everything out (it was winter so i couldn't do anything in the out door at the time). he also stayed in the round ring for a few days. that way he could see them and they could see him, before they were turned out together. But it all depends how your barn is run to  so talk to them, and if you have any questions i'm sure there will be people there who can help as well. I thought i new alot about horses and care before I got mine, whole different story when you actually have one. my Barn owner and her daughter were my life savers! and still are when I need them.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow! Congrats! She is gorgeous. Since it is now Saturday and she was coming Thurs or Fri. We need an update and more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very, very pretty! I love her big expressive eyes! Im glad you are realizing a dream. Best of luck, and keep us updated! (pics, pics, pics!!!!!)

Welcome!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Appys are a *very* different breed and you'll soon learn that! I wouldn't trade my boy for any top dollar TB, QH, Friesian, Clyde....NOTHING! Once they have your trust, they're friends for life.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Wow thank you guys for all the advice! I actually got her today at 8 a.m. Her old owner couldn't bring her out yesterday until nighttime, so I decided to wait until today.

I was there until noon, and we immediately started bonding. Within minutes of meeting her again she started following me everywhere. I was so excited! I also could just take my hand and move it a tiny bit and she lunged around the round pen, no whip or anything. Just my hand. I feel like we are going to be the perfect match with time. I am not planning to ride her for a week or so, but work on the ground, and walk her around the facilities so she gets used to them.

I got a 16' x 16' stall for her, and she will be released for 2 hours in the morning to get her frillies out I'm going to explain where I'm keeping her because I'm not sure I have. The place where I am keeping her has a lighted indoor arena, outdoor arena, large pasture, 2 round pens, 6 stall barn, trail that takes 45 min to complete, and a wash bay. It is a very nice area, and the guy who runs it is so welcoming. 

I am taking all my tack and supplies tomorrow to get them situated, and I will spend several more hours in the round pen with her. I can hardly wait! 

And what you've all been waiting for..Pictures!


----------



## Jujufanta (May 26, 2013)

She is beatiful!!! She has a lovely face! I remember when I got my horse (Fanta), It was fantastic!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Well I went out again today and worked with her for a little over two hours. I lunged her some more, and groomed her. It was storming outside so she was a little flightier than usual. 

It's gonna take some time, but I know all will work out


----------



## Jujufanta (May 26, 2013)

Don't give up! I'm sure you two will make a fabulous pair! It's a good thing that you taking things slow with her. 
Sometimes, I stay in the field for Fanta a long time to watch her. Nowadays, she is a little fightier from time to time, but she really trusts me and I her.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She's really beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I actually rode her today She was very spooky, but by the end was working very very well I'm super excited!


----------

